# Anruf von 002463412552



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

*afrika dialer*

ja auch uns hat es wahrscheinlich erwischt 
unter der nummer 002463412552  wurden wir angerufen leider klingelte es nur 2 mal
da wir einen künstler pool betreiben  nahmen wir an das es eine numer aus der schweiz ist von der wir kurz vorher angerufen wurden !?

wie gehen wir jetzt vor ?
die telecom sagt nach telefon gespräch von heute sie könnte nichts machen da sei der gesetztgeber gefragt.

also einfach nicht mehr zurückrufen oder gar nicht erst rangehen ?


----------



## PvW (20 März 2004)

*Diego Garcia*

Moin -

die 00246 führt nach Diego Garçia,wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
Die Vorwahl auf Schweizer Nummern  lautet  0041 .

Wenn Ihr einen Künstler-Pool betreibt,sollten diese Unterschiede
bekannt sein...

Ich denke,der "RückRufTaste" auf Handies gebührt erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit.

Bis denne
Piet


----------



## KatzenHai (21 März 2004)

*Re: afrika dialer*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> ja auch uns hat es wahrscheinlich erwischt
> unter der nummer 002463412552  wurden wir angerufen leider klingelte es nur 2 mal
> da wir einen künstler pool betreiben  nahmen wir an das es eine numer aus der schweiz ist von der wir kurz vorher angerufen wurden !?


Es spricht eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür, dass Anonymus zurück gerufen hat. Unterstelle ich jetzt an dieser Stelle des Postings (noch).


			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> wie gehen wir jetzt vor ?
> die telecom sagt nach telefon gespräch von heute sie könnte nichts machen da sei der gesetztgeber gefragt.
> 
> also einfach nicht mehr zurückrufen oder gar nicht erst rangehen ?


Äh, wie?

Natürlich nicht mehr zurück rufen, Mann! Die Nummer ist ja wohl für Dich nicht sinnvoll, oder?

_Nicht rangehen?_ Warum nicht, eigentlich klasse, wenn Ihr schnell genug seid. Dann zahlen nämlich ausnahmsweise die. Nicht böse sein, aber irgendwie komme ich mit dieser Geschichte nicht ganz mit.

Ach ja: @PvW: Von Handy war bei Anonymus keine Rede, es könnte also auch FN gewesen sein. Nur zur Klarstellung.


----------



## konstantin (24 März 2004)

*Re: afrika dialer*

Hallo Gast,

habe Dein Posting gerade gelesen. Beim Lesen Deines Postings habe ich das Gefühl bekommen, dass der bloße Anruf schon eine Gefahr birgt. Worum geht es hier genau? Ist das auch ein Rück-Service oder einer von diesen Call-Back-Diensten oder oder??

Bitte um Aufklärung.

Grüße Konstantin



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> ja auch uns hat es wahrscheinlich erwischt
> unter der nummer 002463412552  wurden wir angerufen leider klingelte es nur 2 mal
> da wir einen künstler pool betreiben  nahmen wir an das es eine numer aus der schweiz ist von der wir kurz vorher angerufen wurden !?
> 
> ...


----------



## BenTigger (24 März 2004)

*Re: afrika dialer*



			
				konstantin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gast,
> 
> habe Dein Posting gerade gelesen. Beim Lesen Deines Postings habe ich das Gefühl bekommen, dass der bloße Anruf schon eine Gefahr birgt.
> 
> ...



Hi konstantin, einfach mal das Posting genauer lesen. * ER* hat zurückgerufen. Dann kostet das natürlich auch was !!
Ein Rückruf kostet immer was  Insofern ist natürlich jeder Anruf eine Gefahr fürs Portemonaie, wenn du den Anruf selbst ausführst


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2004)

*na super*

na klasse, halbe sekunde zu kurz überlegt... schon zurückgerufen, hab zwar nach ner halben sekunde wieder aufgelegt, aber die frage was das nun gekostet hat bleibt natürlich....


----------



## technofreak (30 März 2004)

*Re: na super*



			
				dudu schrieb:
			
		

> hab zwar nach ner halben sekunde wieder aufgelegt, aber die frage was das nun gekostet hat bleibt natürlich....



Da es wohl über die T-Kom ging , kostet es beim 60/60 Takt 1,49 Euro, d.h es ist egal ob 
eine  Sekunde oder 59 Sekunden
Teltarif Platz 20 
wirklich billiger wäre es nur bei :

  64,3 Cent	  3U	  Normaltarif	  1/1	  01078

gewesen , da die im 1/1 Sekundentakt abrechnen 

tf


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2004)

*Re: afrika dialer*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja: @PvW: Von Handy war bei Anonymus keine Rede, ...


Handy ist aber derzeit eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten um nach Diego Garcia zu telefonieren. Zumindest die T-Com hat vor etwa drei Wochen offensichtlich alle Zugänge aus ihrem deutschen Festnetz dorthin dicht gemacht.

Apropos - die Gewinnoptimierung lief zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr nur über in Deutschland illegale Dialer sondern z. B. auch via Fax-Spam. Warum dann nicht auch gleich mit automatisch generierten Handy-Pings, ähnlich dem 0137er-Trick.


----------



## webwatcher (30 März 2004)

Was mich brennend  interessiert, welche "TK-Geschäftsbeziehungen" zu einem Atoll mitten 
im indischen Ozean bestehen, auf dem definitiv außer US und Britischen Streitkräften
 keine einheimischen Bewohner existieren.
http://www.infoplease.com/spot/dg.html


> Although Diego Garcia once had a small native population, the inhabitants, known
> as the Ilois, or the Chagossians, were forced to relocate (1967–1973) so that the island could be
> turned into a military base—over the strong protestations of other Indian Ocean islands,
> who objected to having cruise missiles as neighbors.


relocate ist der beschönigende Ausdruck für Zwangsaussiedlung. 
*grübel*

ww


----------



## sascha (30 März 2004)

Was höre ich gerade auf *meinem* Anrufbeantworter? Ein Anruf in Abwesenheit. Nummer 00246... Die sind wohl lebensmüde, das bei mir zu versuchen


----------



## webwatcher (30 März 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> . Nummer 00246... Die sind wohl lebensmüde, das bei mir zu versuchen



Ich weiß nicht, ob die nicht etwas stärker sind   

http://www.dg.navy.mil/

ww


----------



## sascha (30 März 2004)

Ups, stimmt. Ich glaub, ich ruf da mal an und entschuldige mich (WAR NUR SPASS! KINDER, NICHT NACHMACHEN!!!)  8)


----------



## KatzenHai (31 März 2004)

webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Setze das mal in ein Verhältnis zum http://www.globaldefence.net/deutsch/nordamerika/usa/usa.htm]US-Verteidigungshaushalt 2004[/url] - und die oft gestellte Frage nach dem Urheber des DG-Dialers ist geklärt  :holy:


----------



## Stalker2002 (31 März 2004)

Hat sich eigentlich mal jemand die Mühe gemacht, bei der ITU oder dem zuständigen U.S.-Amt zu erfragen, wer alles die DG-Vorwahl nutzt, und wer die Hoheit über die Nummer hat?
Da böte sich ja vieleicht die Möglichkeit, den Nervtötern mit der U.S.-Justiz lästig zu werden.

MfG
L.


----------



## Qoppa (2 April 2004)

Den Datenverkehr nach Diego Garcia verwaltet Cable & Wireless (britisch, - denn gehört zum British Indian Ocean Territory, = Domain .io).

Aber die Frage ist, ob die Nummern überhaupt dorthin führen und nicht vielmehr vorher "abgezweigt" werden. Einige interessante Einblicke in die Betrugsverabredungen der Telcos gibt der Guinea-Fall (LG München und OLG München, - habe jetzt leider die Links nicht bei der Hand).


----------



## Der Jurist (2 April 2004)

Nimm den http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=38790#38790


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2004)

*diego-garcia-nummern*

Wenn die Telecom diese Nummern gesperrt hat, verstehe ich nicht, wieso ich heute schon fünfmal von dort angerufen worden bin (Festnetz, nicht Handy) und man versucht hat, mir ein Fax zu schicken. Da ich mein Fax (ist mit dem Telefon gekoppelt) nur im Bedarfsfall einschalte, geht Werbemüll nicht mehr bei mir durch, bloß die Klingelei nervt. Ich hab mir vom Display die Nummer abgeschrieben und über Google geguckt, was es damit auf sich hat, und bin so auch hier gelandet. Aus einer anderen Quelle (den Link hab ich jetzt nicht parat, über "Vorwahl 00246" bei Google gefunden) habe ich erfahren, daß die Faxe versenden mit dem Angebot, gegen eine kleine Spende von ca. 3000 € Doktoren- und Professorentitel zu verleihen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2004)

*noch mal diego garcia*

Pardon, ich sehe gerade, die Telekom hat wohl nur die Zugänge dorthin dichtgemacht, der Verkehr von dort nach hier funktioniert offensichtlich wohl noch.


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Mai 2004)

So ist es.


----------



## BenTigger (18 Mai 2004)

Und nun stellt Euch den Frust dort vor, wenn die dauernd hier anrufen, aber kein dummer Deutscher ruft zurück.... :lol:


----------



## mihiole (3 Juni 2004)

Hallo.

Hatte auch das 'Erlebnis' des Anrufes von 002463412552. Der Anrufbeantworter ist rangegangen. Da ich niemanden mit dieser Nummer kenne, hab ich  auch nicht zurückgerufen (die Nummer soll ja auch gesperrt sein). Merkwürdig fand ich allerdings, dass im Display des Telefons die o.a. Nummer zu finden war, während in der Linux-Logdatei die Rufnummer +4415430027 zu finden war. Merkwürdig!??


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

*0086er nummer*

Hallo Leute,
habe eine 0086er nummer zurück gerufen, wobei ich sagen muß es hat nicht geklingelt und nur krr , krr gemacht. 
bin nicht sicher ob es eine dialernummer ist. im forum kommt die nummer leider noch nicht vor.
wer hat erfahrung was eine minute bei solchen auslandsnummern kostet.

mfg terrorwoman


----------

